# Escambia 9-4-2010



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay guys and gals. I'm stumped. Went out this evening, launched at Quintette around 4:45 fished main Escam. just before the Whites River split and on down through the north end of Whites. Fished till dark. Not one solitary strike. Thew just about everything in my arsenal; spinner bait, worm, white frog, long A, buzzbait, even flipped a jig for a spell....nothing....not even a mud fish. Thought I had it right with low tide around 8- 830. I have been catching the vast majority of my fish this year the last few hours of the outgoing tide. Did it in the rain last weekend. So, does anyone have any intelligent insight into this? Intelligent meaning something other than "well, they just weren't biting". Im looking for a REASON why they might not be biting. Something I might have overlooked and be able to adapt to. Let me know what you think. Thanks a bunch!

Brian


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

There is almost no moon. My grandfather always told me when there is no moon the fish will feed the heaviest first thing in the morning since they couldnt see during the night. They will also start feeding right at dark until its too dark to see. meaning 6-10am and 7-10pm.....That was his theory and it has seemed to be right for my 50 years of life......David


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I launched @ 12:15 from swamp house and headed north and stopped just below the spillway. I fished for about an hour without a hit and then I tied on a school bus yellow trick worm (weightless). I put 14 in the boat before I cranked up to leave @ 3:45. Only one was a keeper and he may have went a pound.but still a good trip:thumbup:


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

What is a trick worm and how do you rig them?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Mike, 

A trick worm is made by Zoom Baits and is about 7 inches long and resembles a finesse worm from other makers--but a little longer. I use them all the time and its my go to bait. I rig mines Texas rigged, both weightless and with a small weight using a 3/0 or 4/0 hook. Favorite color: Junebug...

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had good luck with the weightless slick-o in open water with less current. i seem to have a tough time with the weightless approach in the current. usually stick with the texas rig or the drop shot. use mostly the tequila sunrise.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

my go to is watermellon with red flake, junebug works real good on escambia. I have recently started using u-vibe zoom speed worms and they work great as well.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

My go to bait is a white trick worm with a red hook weightless, i would say it works everytime, but if that were true i would not have posted the skunked thread a few weeks back. anyhow, i have one tied on to a spinning rod all the time and at the ready.:thumbup:


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I only use about 4 or 5 colors and white is one of my favs as well. I never go without it. Especially on perdido. I just wish I could figure out black water. That river is my nemisis.


----------

